# Log loader



## milkie62 (Jun 1, 2008)

Been contemplating a small Bandmill.Biggest problem would be loading it wiothout a hydralic lifter.Thought about forks on the 3 pt hitch.Think that would work OK ?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 1, 2008)

I have built several of these over the years, and it will work, depending on how high you have to lift the log. A "hydraulic" top link really helps in keeping the forks level and is a big improvement when using them.

The Norwood Lumbermate bandmill can be set on, or close to the ground when milling, so the logs are easy to roll onto the log bunks. Norwood sells a cable winch for loading and turning the logs, and it works very good.

How big of logs are we talking about??

Rob


----------



## Jim Shockey (Jun 2, 2008)

This works very well, to load or turn, the log for me and it was cheap and easy to make. One winch will do the job, but with the two you can have better control and put the log just where you want it on the mill. Jim


----------



## John Bartley (Jun 2, 2008)

This went together pretty quickly and it works a treat:

http://oldradio.ca/MiscProjects/LogWinch/logwinch.html

cheers


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 2, 2008)

I built this fork setup some 20 years ago, I use it to load the big logs. I've moved 16 ft. oak, 28" dia. with it on my IH 574. If you can see the toplink, it's been replaced with a 20" stroke hyd. cly. It give all the tilt you'll ever need.


----------



## EPA (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Mike I run a Norwood LM 2000 and Love it /// I load it with homemade forks on my little New Holland 30 hp /bucket and homemade forks --But can Roll the logs on with this little 2000# (Harbor Freight) 12 V. winch ($50.00)
Also used to turn large loge on the mill // EPA


----------

